# Kaffeine spielt XviD Videos nicht ab obwohl es installiert ist :(



## Domi2005 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
 ich habe den neuesten XviD Codec gedownloaded und kompiliert. Er hat die kompilierten XviD Dateien auch gleich in /usr/lib installiert. Trotzdem spielt Kaffeine und Xine die XviD Dateien nciht ab  Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, bitte helft mir, ich will nicht jedes Mal Windows starten müssen, wenn ich ein Video anschauen will -_-.


----------



## Randolph_D (13. Februar 2005)

Ob eine Installation von MPlayer die Antwort ist auf die du gewartet hast? Ich weiss nicht. Bin selber nicht vertraut mit Codec's installieren.

 Wenn es eine Lösung ist, dann hier:

http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/de/documentation.html


----------



## Holger_S (13. Februar 2005)

Also Mplayer ist definitiv die Lösung, wir empfehlen diese sauch für unsere Videos!
 Als alternativen stehen noch der VLC Player zu verfügung, und installier dir mal die neuste xine-lib! Google einfach danach!


----------



## Domi2005 (13. Februar 2005)

ich habe jetzt die neue Xine CVS Version installiet und jetzt spielt er auch die Videos ab, komisch eigentlich. Vielleicht hatte er ja vorher irgendein Konflikt oder so -_-


----------

